# Housatonic Welding Snowplows



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Just curious if anyone here runs snowplows made by them? They're a small welding company in Great Barrington,MA (berkshires). I've seen them at a few town garages, but not sure if any private contractors use them.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

looks like it would clip in to my fisher frame. 

my k30 would look good pushin one of them


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i think we used to have one of those at work but some scholar decided that the moldboard doubled as a cutting edge and that was the end of it haha


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like a plow you would find on a city or county rig...


----------



## Townie (Jan 10, 2011)

Newbie Posting. 
Yes we have a few of these plows made by Housatonic. There is a website www.housatonicwelding.com. I'm showing the 8 footer on my worktruck (Chevy 2500HD) It does go direct onto a "Pin on" style old Fisher and both the Minute Mount 1 and 2. Same weight as the Fisher also. I work for a Municipality and we wanted to try these out. I still like Fisher plows, so don't get me wrong, but these Housatonics are Outstanding plows for roadways. Pushing back is easier on the truck. It's just a different beast than Fisher or others. I do get alot of looks with this hanging off the front of a 3/4 ton, but check the website out. I've spoken to the Owner very nice guy and very knowledgable.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've seen a few around on state subs' 3/4 and 1 tons, I think it's pretty cool. I've always wondered who manufactured these plows. 

Townie, welcome! Nice work rig you got there, I like the color match bowtie!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

how does that truck handle it??


----------



## Townie (Jan 10, 2011)

Really well...I bought this from S. A. McLean up in Limerick. He was saying it will cut fuel costs, instead of pushing a couple of feet of slush in front and dumping it into driveways, is"lifts" it and puts it up on the snowbank. I like it...seems like the truck works alot easier. I'm not on the gas all night fighting to push back, so saving in fuel might ring true.


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Townie;1190992 said:


> Really well...I bought this from S. A. McLean up in Limerick. He was saying it will cut fuel costs, instead of pushing a couple of feet of slush in front and dumping it into driveways, is"lifts" it and puts it up on the snowbank. I like it...seems like the truck works alot easier. I'm not on the gas all night fighting to push back, so saving in fuel might ring true.


townie, got any more pictures of wellesleys trucks?


----------



## Townie (Jan 10, 2011)

Ahhh. Orange and Black was the giveaway?
Here's our KW C520. Got it from state surplus, it was originally a Military Roll-off prototype. Its' AWD with a NTC 400 Cummins, Allison DRD-750 auto trans, and Rockwells all around. Root unbody scraper with a 14' Swenson spreader.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That is a cool setup on the 2500HD. Now I want one!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Townie;1190833 said:


> Newbie Posting.
> Yes we have a few of these plows made by Housatonic. There is a website www.housatonicwelding.com. I'm showing the 8 footer on my worktruck (Chevy 2500HD) It does go direct onto a "Pin on" style old Fisher and both the Minute Mount 1 and 2. Same weight as the Fisher also. I work for a Municipality and we wanted to try these out. I still like Fisher plows, so don't get me wrong, but these Housatonics are Outstanding plows for roadways. Pushing back is easier on the truck. It's just a different beast than Fisher or others. I do get alot of looks with this hanging off the front of a 3/4 ton, but check the website out. I've spoken to the Owner very nice guy and very knowledgable.


whats the weight on your 8'


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

thats a cool set up you have. My town runs the orange poly straight blades on the fisher headgears. That kw is in nice bet that can push some snow.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Townie;1190833 said:


> Newbie Posting.
> Yes we have a few of these plows made by Housatonic. There is a website www.housatonicwelding.com. I'm showing the 8 footer on my worktruck (Chevy 2500HD) It does go direct onto a "Pin on" style old Fisher and both the Minute Mount 1 and 2. Same weight as the Fisher also. I work for a Municipality and we wanted to try these out. I still like Fisher plows, so don't get me wrong, but these Housatonics are Outstanding plows for roadways. Pushing back is easier on the truck. It's just a different beast than Fisher or others. I do get alot of looks with this hanging off the front of a 3/4 ton, but check the website out. I've spoken to the Owner very nice guy and very knowledgable.


Thanks for posting the pics. Good to see some of these plows in current service. Also like the Kenworth, thats a serious truck!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

PabstBlueRibbon;1191177 said:


> whats the weight on your 8'


I believe he said in the original post it is the same weight as the same size fisher


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

That'd be nice for my neighbors 1/4 mile long driveway that drifts in so bad. Might have to look into that


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Very cool! I want one now. I didn't know they made 8' hywy plows that light.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that looks good on your 2500HD


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Townie;1191035 said:


> Ahhh. Orange and Black was the giveaway?
> Here's our KW C520. Got it from state surplus, it was originally a Military Roll-off prototype. Its' AWD with a NTC 400 Cummins, Allison DRD-750 auto trans, and Rockwells all around. Root unbody scraper with a 14' Swenson spreader.


That truck is Beautiful. I would love to have seen it as a roll off. No plow or wing?


----------



## Townie (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a twin to what ours looked like when we got it. This exact truck is in Canada and is still listed for sale. We shortened the driveline by 48" added a belt driven cluthc pump for hydraulics, installed the stainless, the belly blade and did the paint


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't open it up. What are they asking for it?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi if someone in pa area wants one check the sale section here. posted a blade like this for sale cheep .

i was going to get it but just cant squeaze a 3rd blade for my truck now. 

this would have looked sweet on my 79k30 plow machine tho.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice trucks. That KW is fricken sweet


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

s.w.mclean stocks them? or he just had that one, i know some one plowing roads up here with a dodge 1 ton with a 8.5 xtreme vee with wings, and he was looking for something better for the roads that would be good for him, how much they run?


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

randomb0b123;1180612 said:


> i think we used to have one of those at work but some scholar decided that the moldboard doubled as a cutting edge and that was the end of it haha


That's what one of our DPW workers did to an 11' Tenco expressway plow. Ground it right down to the ribs. I guess when you don't buy it yourself, who gives a crap what happens to it because they'll just buy a new one.


----------



## Townie (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry about the delay...Steve has both new and used ones in stock. mostly 9' and 10'. I think he has a 10' "BAT" which has both high discharge sides. They are very similar to "Expressway" style Everest has. I don't know his pricing, so give him a call. I'm heading up within a week for a used 9' with the One-Way moldboard. After the last storm here being somewhat wet, the ones we had were really good in throwing it.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well if he has good deals on used one i know where he might sell one, a guy i know is useing a extreme vee with wings to clear roads and he does not like the results, one of these in 9 or 10 feet would work good


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Gotta bump this thread. Anyone have anymore info on these plows? There website lacks info and photos.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Woohoo!! Wellesley DPW! I used to work on the Water dept in high school.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I just acquired this one today, just need some paint. Photos are from the ad


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i saw that one on craigs i use to a have a 9 foot just like that on a 1 ton and loved it what did you pick that one up for?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I picked it up for under $1500. I bid on one recently on AuctionsInternational.com and it went for over $1700 and was ratty looking


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

good deal i paid a grand for one that needed work


----------

